# LSD binge



## STLbuds (Feb 27, 2008)

I was wondering if any of you have done LSD continuasly for a extended period of time. Were your effects good or bad? Tell us some of your story's And how much LSD did you take over that period of time. ect. Just thought about this last night and thought about trying it and wanted some feedback to see if this would be something I might want to do. Thanks


----------



## jomal206 (Feb 27, 2008)

....I have never gone on a 'binge' per say...however, I wouldn't ever _want _to do that either.....I'm usually glad the trip is over once I start to come down.....LSD always made me mentally exhausted....

I would think it would result in _bad _things....but that's just my take


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Feb 27, 2008)

I've met acid heads that go on binges. They are very strange individuals...the kind of people you'd probably make small talk with at a bus stop or in line at a grocery store, but not the kind of people you'd probably want to socialize with or meet in a club. I hung out with a couple of guys at a rave a while back-they helped me score some acid, and they were o.k. people, but just very strange individuals...can't explain it any better than that. One guy called himself "Stinky" and the other Robert or something...he felt the need to tell me later on that he did so much acid the night before that he ended up having to change his pants. Why you would want to trip ballz for more than 6-8 hours is beyond me. But to each his/her own, I suppose.


----------



## gabriel420 (Feb 27, 2008)

The second time I did acid, I ended up eating it for a week straight, 3 different nights i candyflipped with triple stackers. I only got uncomfortable once (aside from intense body loads but that doesnt bother me really), the 2nd night i ate 8 or 9 too quickly and this kid with me started having a bad trip and it started to fuck with me. I just had to walk away from the kid and keep riding the trip and i was enjoying it again.
If i could do it again would I? In a fucking minute. At the time i had 2 sheets that were all profit so I could eat as many as i wanted. Something about LSD just clicks with me. I feel really comfortable with myself when its in me, and with the drug.


----------



## jomal206 (Feb 27, 2008)

Maybe it was the particular acid I was taking but it really messed with me the more I took it


----------



## gabriel420 (Feb 27, 2008)

Thats how good acid's supposed to work brother


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Feb 27, 2008)

I also read somewhere that if you do acid two days in a row, the effect will be little or nothing on the second day compared with the first...you'd probably be best if you did it less than once or twice a month at most.


----------



## gabriel420 (Feb 27, 2008)

The key is to double your dose on each day, and eat them at once. Like you're on your second day n you and you ate 3 and 2 yesterday, i'd eat like 6 and 4 or 7 and 3 the next day, spacing the doses out like 2 or 3 hours.


----------



## overfiend (Feb 27, 2008)

i used to sell lots of it in 1992-94 and it was some good dose i'd pay $80/sheet(100 hits)
and sell for like $2-$3 each i would hit up outdoor keg parties and sell like 30+ hits at a time. well i diddnt realize how strong that shit was until i started touching all those doses.that shit gets in ya through your skin. at least for me it was a free trip fuck it

i dont think you ever fully come down from LSD


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Feb 27, 2008)

overfiend said:


> i dont think you ever fully come down from LSD



I somewhat agree, though it highly depends on the extent to which the acid has affected you. I can count on one hand how many times I've dropped acid, but I do feel that the last couple of times have significantly influenced the way I respond to some people/situations now. I feel that each trip should be a learning experience, as it's not every day that we have the opportunity to experience ourselves and our existence in such an 'expanded' state of mind.


----------



## sogstink (Feb 27, 2008)

gabriel420 said:


> The second time I did acid, I ended up eating it for a week straight, 3 different nights i candyflipped with triple stackers. I only got uncomfortable once (aside from intense body loads but that doesnt bother me really), the 2nd night i ate 8 or 9 too quickly and this kid with me started having a bad trip and it started to fuck with me. I just had to walk away from the kid and keep riding the trip and i was enjoying it again.
> If i could do it again would I? In a fucking minute. At the time i had 2 sheets that were all profit so I could eat as many as i wanted. Something about LSD just clicks with me. I feel really comfortable with myself when its in me, and with the drug.


maybe you are a junkie?


----------



## overfiend (Feb 27, 2008)

i hear that they say humans use 25% of they're brains. i say straight folks do but those of us who have dropped acid have tapped into the other 75%.
not just thinking but observations,perceptions,and feeling


----------



## korvette1977 (Feb 27, 2008)

I trip 1X a year , and its for 4 days .. Every June at Bonnaroo.. One day Cid , Next day X 3rd day cid 4 day X .. with booze and budds 24/7 too Bonnaroo


----------



## MrBaker (Feb 27, 2008)

I had like access to a lot of blotters last year and tripped every Thursday, Friday, Saturday and early Sunday. I suppose closest to a binge was every other day for like 2 weeks. 

I don't recommend it unless you're taking 2 weeks off work/school.


----------



## STLbuds (Feb 27, 2008)

It sounds like it would be something out of this world. I was seeing above that some one said they used to sell hits for 2-3 each? Are those the same prices today? I have been paying 10 for each hit. Was wondering if I am getting ripped off.


----------



## Oisterboy (Feb 28, 2008)

I did once. Over the summer a few years ago. My best friends got in a fight with me, and I had nothing to do but sit alone in my house.


I don't recall how much acid I went through, but...it was about 2 weeks I think (maybe once every other day, sometimes every day). I noticed significant differences in myself, but I didn't say anything. 


Actually, my friend just asked me about a week ago "remember when we had that big fight? What happened to you while I we weren't talking?"...I told her, and she felt really bad. I didn't want her to, but she did. 

I still get extended visuals, but...that may be because I still trip quite often.


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Feb 28, 2008)

I don't think acid is a drug that should be fucked with in the way that you guys abuse it. Sure, it's your life, and you have the right to do whatever the fuck you so please, but I really think frying your fucking brain cells it stupid. Acid is fun, but try not to abuse it. Don't binge on it. I don't recommend bingeing on anything at that. Treat yourself and your body with the respect it deserves.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 28, 2008)

i love acid. haven't been able to take it for over 15 years now. i think i saw all i was supposed to see. after that it got scary. there was a year straight there that the world was mine though. i would have never learned the things i learned ANYWHERE else. and yes, it's still with me.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Feb 28, 2008)

Oisterboy said:


> I did once. Over the summer a few years ago. I still get extended visuals, but...that may be because I still trip quite often.


He says, I still get extended visuals....Implying that it could be from the long trip from the past......Then he says I still trip Often......I still get extended visuals, I wonder if thats from the trip I took during the summer of 92 or maybe it's the tab I took 45 minutes ago.....LMAO..sounds exactly like something an acid burnout would say!!!!


----------



## kkkllol (Feb 28, 2008)

it's all fun till you get some dirty tabs and it fucks with you permanently


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Feb 28, 2008)

I don't think I'll ever buy acid ever again. A couple of times it's given me leg tremors, and moderate paranoia/unsettling feelings. If I ever try acid again I'll get it from a trusted source.


----------



## foxtrot (Feb 28, 2008)

overfiend said:


> i hear that they say humans use 25% of they're brains. i say straight folks do but those of us who have dropped acid have tapped into the other 75%.
> not just thinking but observations,perceptions,and feeling


this man seems to be the only educated man on this thread, i think atleast 90% of people who trip mistake movement of consciousness through your body for a medical condition which for most is always deemed a bad thing. like whoever wrote about their leg trembling when tripping.... god damn newbs.

plus whoever wrote the response about acid junkies being strange, learn to see reality in different lights and tunnels, those weird people may just be the future of human evolution.

for all you " oh i used to trip and i had my fun with it, just dont want to go to far out" people remember this, when you are tripping what you are tripping on is not the chemical of lsd itself, actually your tripping on what medical doctors call your BRAIN!! lsd acts only as a catalyst or a key if you will, it doesnt stay in your body for more than one day. Also what lsd does to your brain chemistry is it opens and fires new neuronal pathways that which previously were either dormant or nonfiring. 

SO in essence if you want new processes happening in your brain which can lead to new realities, new thoughts, new perceptions, new beginnings, go for it. but if you like yourself and your normal conscious operations then dont take acid.


----------



## overfiend (Feb 28, 2008)

everyone should trip at least once.
i think acid has skipped a generation lately i've noticed how television seems very straight laced no more Dr. Seuss, or smurfs(who did live in mushrooms)
imagination is what comes from lsd.
this world is lacking.


----------



## Spiral Architect (Feb 28, 2008)

I have done LSD once. I prefer psychedelic mushrooms honestly. 

LSD was very much like a roller coaster ride, you have a set track which goes up and down. 

With psilocybin the trip is much more malleable, I always found it like a going down a raft with many tributaries I can explore, but of course, never go back to. I can avoid a potential 'waterfall' through watching my internal though process.

Still, LSD was a great experience. I'm unsure if I would like to do it again, it was so profound I doubt I could ever recreate the experience without having to increase the dosage.


----------



## overfiend (Feb 28, 2008)

I love shrooms as much as acid but my all time favorite is mescaline.
it makes you feel like your in a peter gabreal video
or like you can strech your leg all the way down the stairs in one step and sometimes you do

i've had visuals on shrooms /acid but on mescaline i've had syncronized visuals with 3 or four friends all of us seeing the same crazy shit


----------



## chocolate (Feb 28, 2008)

i know ravers who fry through the weekend once or twice a month,
but the worst ive ever seen was one of my old roomates fried between 5-20 tabs a day for about 6 days straight. after he had re-arranged our garage about 6 times for about 8 hours straight we called the cops, and then i moved out to the happy west coast about a month later.


----------



## jackonthebox (Feb 28, 2008)

you called the cops?! why? was he insane?


----------



## chocolate (Feb 28, 2008)

past insane. he started claiming that he could only speak in rhymes about 3 days into it all, but he was actually just singing everything he said. he was more than crazy he mightve been unfixable


----------



## jackonthebox (Feb 28, 2008)

thats real sketchy. the lesson here is: Tripping is a force to be reckon'd with. Be careful.


----------



## Spiral Architect (Feb 28, 2008)

Damn.

Chocolate, have you heard from the guy since?


----------



## chocolate (Feb 28, 2008)

nope, thankfully.
he may be fully healed or may be in a mental hospital.
i left the state i was in cuz of him


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Feb 29, 2008)

That's really sad. Why didn't you help the poor guy out and take him to a drug treatment facility before it was too late. Irresponsibility. Now he'll probably spend the rest of his life rearranging his room in a fucking mental hospital. I used to be a psych aid in one of the worst-trust me, it's a shit life, and I don't wish such a fate on my worst enemy. Friends shouldn't let friends fuck themselves like that.


----------



## chocolate (Feb 29, 2008)

when your old drug dealer who became your friend is poppin tabs and smokin crystal in your garage while speaking in beats and telling people that he would never stop because acid has opened his eyes so hes going to do it everyday.. then starts going crazy and going between episodes of saying he was satan and wanted to kill everyone and that he was god and he would bring them back to life.. all this while he was rearranging the garage.. honestly ive been in and around the game for years before i moved out here, and theres some times, even when you got about 3 ounces of blow and a half b of e , that you just need to call the police. for all i know he coulda gotten a 51/50, gotten a psych eval, and gotten out in 72 hours. but for the love of god id rather hes dead or in jail.

lets just say theres also a couple more outside circumstances [mainly the meth problem he dicided he had around day 3 or 4] that made me call the cops.


----------



## foxtrot (Feb 29, 2008)

ive been around the same people, if he was speaking in rhythm and beats to people, SPEAK to him in rhythm and beats, for surely one thing for surely..... trippers hate being mocked specially when they think they are having some divine godlike experience and then some guy comes up to them an makes fun of what they are doing or saying or thinking.


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Feb 29, 2008)

I truly feel sorry for your friend, Chocolate. I wish you had had more compassion for him at the time. I really hope he's all right. Wish people would treat each other with more respect.


----------



## chocolate (Feb 29, 2008)

trust me he wasnt exactly the best "friend" in the world. i bought e off the dude once and then got lured into practically doing his work for him. i have compassion for my real friends, theyre the ones that pulled me out here and away from all that. my real friends are the reason im not dead right now, and staying with scott(the crazy one) i wouldve been dead from ODing on something long ago. i have compassion for those who care for me, but i can understand your point of view where i would seem uncompassionate. im not a bad person i swear!


----------



## Kassidy (Feb 29, 2008)

STLbuds said:


> I was wondering if any of you have done LSD continuasly for a extended period of time. Were your effects good or bad? Tell us some of your story's And how much LSD did you take over that period of time. ect. Just thought about this last night and thought about trying it and wanted some feedback to see if this would be something I might want to do. Thanks


i have been eating acid every week for about 6 months now. i took a few weeks off in January but that was because i had some major shroomage. I am still doing fine. In fact i would think that one weeks is the shortest amount of time for between trips. I have ate acid day after day, but that is really rough on the soul. Keep it to a week apart and you should be fine.


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Feb 29, 2008)

You acid heads scare the hell out of me. No way I'd ever fry myself like that. I suppose I consider you future clientele if I ever make it to Psych grad school.


----------



## overfiend (Mar 1, 2008)

Kassidy said:


> i have been eating acid every week for about 6 months now. i took a few weeks off in January but that was because i had some major shroomage. I am still doing fine. In fact i would think that one weeks is the shortest amount of time for between trips. I have ate acid day after day, but that is really rough on the soul. Keep it to a week apart and you should be fine.


have fun with it wile you can only 6 months in you got about 3 more years like that and then the shit doesnt effect you the same.
last few times i tripped (lsd) it was more body high and less visual.
so i've taken a few years off hopfully next time i trip i get the visuals i have gotten.


----------



## Spiral Architect (Mar 4, 2008)

Kassidy, have you ever thought you are abusing LSD?

Sounds to me like you have a psychological addiction, either to LSD or for escaping reality. I'd suggest weening yourself off of the 'cid and getting some serious help.


----------



## Kassidy (Mar 4, 2008)

Spiral Architect said:


> Kassidy, have you ever thought you are abusing LSD?
> 
> Sounds to me like you have a psychological addiction, either to LSD or for escaping reality. I'd suggest weening yourself off of the 'cid and getting some serious help.


Hahahahahahaha, thats funny. Im doing just fine, i eat like what 1 hit everyweek!!!! trust me thats not bad, you should be more worried about the people snorting coke, herion or popping them methadones. Like overfiend said i know people that eat cid all the time. In fact i know this one guy that swears by a half a hit everyday.


----------



## Openingkool (Mar 4, 2008)

porchmonkey4life said:


> I don't think acid is a drug that should be fucked with in the way that you guys abuse it. Sure, it's your life, and you have the right to do whatever the fuck you so please, but I really think frying your fucking brain cells it stupid. Acid is fun, but try not to abuse it. Don't binge on it. I don't recommend bingeing on anything at that. Treat yourself and your body with the respect it deserves.


HAHAHAHAHA your funny....

LSD is the safest drug you could ever do (safer than weed) and doesnt fry one brain cell (unlike weed)..
Plus if you overdose, it goes to your stomach so you can never take to much. Plus, who wouldn't want to have the spiritual feeling and be one with the earth all the time???


----------



## chocolate (Mar 4, 2008)

Openingkool said:


> HAHAHAHAHA your funny....
> 
> LSD is the safest drug you could ever do (safer than weed) and doesnt fry one brain cell (unlike weed)..
> Plus if you overdose, it goes to your stomach so you can never take to much. Plus, who wouldn't want to have the spiritual feeling and be one with the earth all the time???


ok, you my friend have not read the rest of this thread.
A.) acid can fuck you up good, ive seen it done
B.) you can overdose on acid, drink a vial sometime and tell me if your brain ever comes back, i know people that have overfried themselves in Santa Cruz by trippin with their vials of acid next to em eatin it like candy. i could imagine a whole bottle would be a bit worse.


----------



## aattocchi (Mar 4, 2008)

Spiral Architect said:


> Kassidy, have you ever thought you are abusing LSD?
> 
> Sounds to me like you have a psychological addiction, either to LSD or for escaping reality. I'd suggest weening yourself off of the 'cid and getting some serious help.


 LOL, weening of cid???? It's not heroin or xanax! People take all kinds of shit everyday, fuckin fake ass doctors perscribe children amphetamines.


----------



## jackonthebox (Mar 4, 2008)

I am a believer of acid.


----------



## Openingkool (Mar 6, 2008)

chocolate said:


> ok, you my friend have not read the rest of this thread.
> A.) acid can fuck you up good, ive seen it done
> B.) you can overdose on acid, drink a vial sometime and tell me if your brain ever comes back, i know people that have overfried themselves in Santa Cruz by trippin with their vials of acid next to em eatin it like candy. i could imagine a whole bottle would be a bit worse.


WOW, as i said before, all what will happen is that it will be stored in your stomach for later use. You can not hurt your brain from it!
I dont care how much you take, all you will do is trip for like a week if you drink that much.....


----------



## jackonthebox (Mar 6, 2008)

but tripping for so long will fuck with you hardcore.


----------



## LysergicBuds420 (Mar 6, 2008)

LSD is a tool for your mind to open no doors and new ways to think, ego-loss, etc.. it makes you look at the real scheme of things in life from a non biased point of view. As my name implies I am an LSD guru. i have had many many life changing, mind opening trips. Binging on the drug isnt the best way to get the full and complete effect. Due to the re wiring in your brain of train of thought, this makes you feel as though you never do come down (though you may not bee visually tripping the rest of your life((depending on the frequency, potency, and amounts that you do)) you will still have that different train of thought for the rest of your life, and dont let that scare you, LSD is a beautiful thing and something every person on this earth should do at least once before he/she passes into the after-life. If you take 3 hits of LSD one night and you decide to trip the next night you must at least double the dose to get the full effect due to your brain not being reset yet. I have eaten 3 hits of some of the most potent acid i have ever had and it was one of my hardest trips ever and the next night i ate 4 and fell asleep. I just thought that due to the potency of the acid i wouldnt have to double my dose but i should have. Basically, LSD binges aren't the way to maximize your effects, and it will make you a little weird and a lot more out there(trust me) but that choice is up to you.


----------



## chocolate (Mar 6, 2008)

so be being an acid guru 
do you make acid?

i thought thats what an acid guru was...


----------



## chocolate (Mar 6, 2008)

im hungry...


----------



## Spiral Architect (Mar 6, 2008)

> Hahahahahahaha, thats funny. Im doing just fine, i eat like what 1 hit everyweek!!!! trust me thats not bad, you should be more worried about the people snorting coke, herion or popping them methadones. Like overfiend said i know people that eat cid all the time. In fact i know this one guy that swears by a half a hit everyday.


I'm not worried about anyone really. I could care less what people do to their bodies - it's their choice. Ever thought about what your doing to yours? Sure, you might be taking a relatively safe drug at low doses, but your doing it every week - this surely amounts to an OBVIOUS dependency on the drug. Take a few steps back and you might realize the shit your standing in. Sure stinks when its not right under your nose, huh? 



> LSD is the safest drug you could ever do (safer than weed) and doesnt fry one brain cell (unlike weed)..
> Plus if you overdose, it goes to your stomach so you can never take to much. Plus, who wouldn't want to have the spiritual feeling and be one with the earth all the time???


I have never heard LSD is safer than weed, ever. I have also never heard weed kills brain cells. Get your fucking facts straight bro before you start spouting out ignorance.

And as for who wouldn't want to be 'tripping' ("spiritual feeling and be one with the earth all the time") all the time, shit, how about those that like to keep in touch with this little thing I like to call _REALITY_.



> LOL, weening of cid???? It's not heroin or xanax!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why not? You can slowly take your body off any substance, how else do you think addicts do it? Cold turkey is rarely the path many take as it often, and usually inevitably, results in relapse. Besides, the _chemical dependency with heroin, cocaine, or RX drugs_ is in an entire world when compared to the _psychological addiction of substances _(such as LSD).

And yes, people take all kinds of shit everyday, it seems like no one has respect for their mental, physical, and spiritual health anymore - Instant gratification and escape from the doldrums of reality is what everyone desires now it seems.  It sucks because people like to say they are 'in-touch' with the world, when reality they just live in their own manifested universe. 

And as far as '_fake ass doctors prescribing amphetamines to kids_', well, sure ADHD RX's are on a rise, and have been for a while, and I agree lots of kids take them that shouldn't, but, I think _it's equally the parents fault (It's ultimately THEIR decision) as well as the Doctors_, and the entire Pharmaceutical big business mentality ("Something wrong? Take this pill, it will help"). 

Proper medication can do wonders at the proper dose, and in the right context. Again, another member who apparently has no idea what he is talking about.... *le sigh*



> WOW, as i said before, all what will happen is that it will be stored in your stomach for later use. You can not hurt your brain from it!
> I dont care how much you take, all you will do is trip for like a week if you drink that much.....


How about you drink an entire vial of acid and tell me what happens. You may not die from a toxicological overdose, but you would surely die ( or seriously SUFFER ) from lack of mental capacity during your inebriated state. 

Murder, suicide, accidental death and serious injury have all resulted from high doses of LSD (even after your no longer 'tripping', their are permanent effects on your mental capacity when using hallucinogenic drugs, as we all know) - it's hardly a 'inherently safe' drug as you like to make it out to be. It is powerful, and to quote the Spider-man comic book series : *"With great power comes great responsibility." 

*


> Basically, LSD binges aren't the way to maximize your effects, and it will make you a little weird and a lot more out there(trust me) but that choice is up to you.


More or less. It's a well known fact, and proven through tons of anecdotal and scientific evidence I'm sure - that excessive drug users are more likely to experience psychological conditions (Schizophrenia is often caused by excessive street drug use), serious depression, and perhaps lose some motor or mental capacity later in life. I'm sure everyone has heard of the 'stereotypical fried Deadhead who blabbers incoherently and has a dead end job'. 

And no, an 'acid guru' does not necessarily produce LSD. A guru simply means "teacher" or "expert".


----------



## Kassidy (Mar 6, 2008)

> It sucks because people like to say they are 'in-touch' with the world, when reality they just live in their own manifested universe.


I like this spiral, you have a very good point here. You say we live in our own 'manifested universe'. i have heard philosophers say that 'our life is ours to create'. 
As for the acid, i am not weening off the shit, i am gonna stop until the end of the semester or at least until spring break. I really do not think there is any addiction to lsd, at least for me. If anything she has been telling me to slow down!!


----------



## aattocchi (Mar 6, 2008)

Please explane how I am the one who knows nothing, when you are the one saying LSD is addictive? Do you care to elaborate on how you came to this assumption(of LSD creating a dependency)?


----------



## jackonthebox (Mar 6, 2008)

Kassidy said:


> I like this spiral, you have a very good point here. You say we live in our own 'manifested universe'. i have heard philosophers say that 'our life is ours to create'.
> As for the acid, i am not weening off the shit, i am gonna stop until the end of the semester or at least until spring break. I really do not think there is any addiction to lsd, at least for me. If anything she has been telling me to slow down!!


Until the end of the semester for me also. Tripped shrooms for my birthday in january, 3 hits of L (though not very good) later in january for my roomate's birthday. I'm waiting until school is out, then getting out of my mind again!


----------



## Spiral Architect (Mar 7, 2008)

> I like this spiral, you have a very good point here. You say we live in our own 'manifested universe'. i have heard philosophers say that 'our life is ours to create'.
> As for the acid, i am not weening off the shit, i am gonna stop until the end of the semester or at least until spring break. I really do not think there is any addiction to lsd, at least for me. If anything she has been telling me to slow down!!


Maybe you should listen to 'her'. Try tripping sober once. Trust me, reality is ten times more mind blowing than any hallucinatory state. 



> Please explane how I am the one who knows nothing, when you are the one saying LSD is addictive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can become psychologically addicted to anything. It's when your mind tricks you into thinking you 'need' it. 

I don't think I need to explain myself, this is common knowledge in psychology. Look at Sex addicts, Myspace addicts, World of Warcraft addicts, Marijuana addicts, computer addicts, Pepsi addicts etc. 

None of these induce a physical dependency, but psychological dependency can occur and with psychological dependency come all the things addiction usually carries; irritability if you don't get what you want, ignoring your responsibilities, effects on your normal life (family, friends, significant others), mood swings, elevated sense of self-content when you get what you crave, etc.


----------



## overfiend (Mar 7, 2008)

if your talking about dependency i would have to say NO lsd isn't addictive.
usually drugs that people become dependant on are constantly available or there is a ritual associated with it.
smoking for instance,it is an addictive drug by itself but the act of smoking is pleasurable
so even when you dont have the chemical need for a ciggarette you feel like you need to do something with yourself.
i never got that feeling from LSD you pop a dose and trip the pleasure comes after when you forgot you took the dose.

to me there are different stages of tripping when you first discover how great LSD is all you want to do is trip this phase lastes for about 3 years then you have to slow down even if you dont want to then 
the next phase is tripping but really exploring your trip ,
i think you start to appreciate it after your mind is familliar with the feel and intensity of a trip and you can really enjoy it and take it all in.
finally your trips will not be as vivid as they once were and you will slowly lose interest because you cant get as high as before.
i havent tripped in about 4 years now because i was'nt getting off on LSD 
but i think thats gonna change this summer i cant keep eating shrooms as a substitute
this summer im gettin some LSD


----------



## aattocchi (Mar 7, 2008)

Spiral Architect said:


> You can become psychologically addicted to anything. It's when your mind tricks you into thinking you 'need' it.
> 
> I don't think I need to explain myself, this is common knowledge in psychology. Look at Sex addicts, Myspace addicts, World of Warcraft addicts, Marijuana addicts, computer addicts, Pepsi addicts etc.
> 
> None of these induce a physical dependency, but psychological dependency can occur and with psychological dependency come all the things addiction usually carries; irritability if you don't get what you want, ignoring your responsibilities, effects on your normal life (family, friends, significant others), mood swings, elevated sense of self-content when you get what you crave, etc.


 
Keep that fake ass witch doctor shit to yourself. LSD is not addictive, coke and pepsi have caffine in them, which is addictive. The computer you make no sence, but I agree LSD is as addictive as a computer. 

I don't think you need to explain yourself anymore either, I can see you are one of those people who blames their problems on everything else.


----------



## aattocchi (Mar 7, 2008)

and just to clarify things. I know what you are trying to say, and even if it was true you don't wean someone off of a psychological addiction(whatever that is, like OCD or something, wtf).


----------



## LysergicBuds420 (Mar 7, 2008)

Amen brother. LSD is not phsically addictive, chemically addictive, nor psychologically addictive. That's one of the beauties of LSD.. you wont end up like a heroin addict, meth addict, or crack addict. In extreme cases people might over-do or over use the drug (resulting in a seperation from reality and therefore looked upon society as an addict) but that is due to there own psyche, some personalities are addictive ones.. as far as LSD goes it depends on a persons mind not the chemical itself.. so re-consider that. As I have said before I am an LSD guru and have been on many more LSD trips then i could even start to begin to count, and i'm not addicted whatsoever otherwise i would be trying to do whatever i can everyday to achieve that next high, instead i use LSD as it should be. I don't trip everyday, nor every week anymore, i trip when its appealing and i have the best opportunity to have a good time and open my mind and learn new things about myself as an individual, the world, etc..


----------



## gabriel420 (Mar 8, 2008)

You can't even try to compare a psychological "addiction" to true physical addiction. 
And LSD IS in fact one of the safest drugs toxicity wise. It's nearly impossible to overdose on because of the amount needed to become toxic in comparison to how much is ingested during a trip. Yeah, there's potential to hurt your mind/psychological danger, a "bad trip". But in my experience and that of other people I've spoken to about it, that only happens when the person eating LSD is either weak-minded or irresponsible (kids that think they can eat 9 or 10 their 2nd time, go to stupid places or use it in dumb situations, etc.)
With responsible and respectful LSD use there shouldn't be any risk to your mind or body. 
With that being said, yeah, using LSD the way I and some of the other people in here like to, you'll probably end up shot. But speaking for myself, frequent use of marijuana definetly has farrrrrr more detrimental effects than frequent use of LSD. But then, that's something I'm willing to live with.


----------



## chocolate (Mar 8, 2008)

ok, for everyone who knows LSD is the safest chemical in the whole world, give me a trip report next time you survive drinking your vial. 

im not stupid, i have people in santa cruz who have to have cid to party, or have to have it to go out on the weekend, or have to have it to rave... etc. this may not be everyday use, but its a fucking bad habit. i know a whole assload of kids addicted to partying with coke, and used to fiend up every time i gave em rocks, maybe once or twice a weekend.

the point is ANYTHING can be psychologically addictive [even your precious un-addictive acid]. Psychological addiction is your mind telling you that you need/want something, which im pretty sure is my deal with weed.

either way, Lysergic, all you seem to be is a blissfully ignorant moron.


----------



## Spiral Architect (Mar 8, 2008)

> the point is ANYTHING can be psychologically addictive [even your precious un-addictive acid]. Psychological addiction is your mind telling you that you need/want something, which im pretty sure is my deal with weed.


Precisely.

I'm glad someone here understands... I was thinking my entire point was being missed just because people don't know how to fucking read! 

I don't mean to offend anyone, but I quoted this guy because what he said is 100% true. If you can PROVE otherwise, please share, because obviously I have been living under a rock or something.


----------



## southpaw (Mar 8, 2008)

Hello people,
I've been experimenting with LSD for nearly 20 years and yes there was a time in the early '90's when I was selling and eating lots of acid in sunny SoFla . Being that I'm a musician, I would typically use LSD with my drummer at the time and have all night jam sessions. It was definitely one of the most magical times of my life. Unfortunately, nowadays, the only time I can find decent acid is at the occasional concert parking lot, which is usually hit or miss. I've usually always had pleasant experiences with LSD and I will more than likely continue to use it till the day I die. 

With that said, I will tell you that I truly believe that LSD, (like everything else in life) is *NOT* for everyone, nor should it be abused. I have talked my share of people down from bad trips and can honestly say that unless you are truly honest with yourself, you shouldn't be messing with the stuff to begin with. Most open minded people can usually handle anything LSD has in store for us. I always had a set of guidelines that I would follow in order to get the most out of my journey. The environment I was in, the people I was with, my state of mind, etc..etc.. that sort of thing .


----------



## aattocchi (Mar 9, 2008)

I have a physical addiction to food if you want to play word games. You can go on all day about how you THINK LSD is addictive, but you're wrong. A "psychological addiction" can be defined by any everyday activity, but the original point is that you DON'T WEAN someone from a "psychological addiction".


----------



## aattocchi (Mar 9, 2008)

Spiral Architect said:


> Precisely.
> 
> I have been living under a rock.


 Exactly!


----------



## aattocchi (Mar 9, 2008)

Just because you enjoy doing something does meen you'r an addict! The man got to you two at a young age and you are now conformed into these fake psychiatry beliefs. I bet your parents had you on Ridalin or whatever the FAKE doctor said you needed!


----------



## chocolate (Mar 9, 2008)

aattocchi said:


> Just because you enjoy doing something does meen you'r an addict! The man got to you two at a young age and you are now conformed into these fake psychiatry beliefs. I bet your parents had you on Ridalin or whatever the FAKE doctor said you needed!


i was raised with marijuana, not your silly pills. nice try though. and i pretty much throw all religion and psychology out the window, so your wrong on that too.



aattocchi said:


> I have a physical addiction to food if you want to play word games. You can go on all day about how you THINK LSD is addictive, but you're wrong. A "psychological addiction" can be defined by any everyday activity, but the original point is that you DON'T WEAN someone from a "psychological addiction".


i defined psychological addiction earlier. but sure, you are addicted to food, and everyday activities. 
whatever man. 
smoke weed.


----------



## Wingnutt (Mar 9, 2008)

I agree with Southpaw. People with strong minds who understand themselves and do not live under pretenses can enjoy and benefit from LSD. However, those with weak minds, ones that are easily influenced, or people that are supressing some negative inner feelings may not enjoy the experience. I've given people a single hit and watched them freak out and have a bad trip. It can really rock someones world if they come from a sheltered upbringing. First two times I tried to trip I only took one hit and it didn't work. I had to take 3 to feel the effects at all. Point being... acid affects everyone differently. Try one hit, and if you like it, experiment a little. Its not gonna kill you...


----------



## LysergicBuds420 (Mar 10, 2008)

thank you wingnutt, aatocchi, and southpaw for understanding LSD as how it is and should be used and as for chocolate... haha if calling me a a "blissfully ignorant moron" makes you feel any better because you know your wrong about this whole LSD addiction BS than have at it my young naive friend. first of all, if you look in my past posts i do mention that over-using LSD (or eating a vial as you like to say is done often((which is not)), the over-use can effect you negatively no doubt. but thats with over-use of anything in the fuckin world you ignorant moron! use your fuckin head and stop blabbering on about stupid bullshit you think you know about but in all actuality you know NOTHING about whatsoever. basically eat a vial and some bad shit might go down due to some people psychologically in their own head not bein able to handle it (asi said before you have to look farther than the chemical and understand INDIVIDUALITY AND PSYCHOLOGICAL MAKE UP). i have seen friends of mine eat vials out at festivals and puddle doses in there fuckin eyes.. and ya know what?? they had a damn crazy experience and are a little weird from it still today.. but they are not insane or crazy or one of those people needing to be in a padded room BECAUSE they were strong minded individuals who actually benefit from using LSD ; hence why they use it. as for using LSD recreationally it is not addictive in anyway whatsoever so get out of this thread with that ignorant bullshit! You must look at the whole picture my friend. get out from under your rock and grow up. EVERYONE IN THIS WORLD IS DIFFERENT.. AND SO IS THERE PSYCHE!


----------



## gabriel420 (Mar 10, 2008)

Finally a a few people who know what's up.


----------



## jackonthebox (Mar 10, 2008)

chocolate said:


> ok, for everyone who knows LSD is the safest chemical in the whole world, give me a trip report next time you survive drinking your vial.


my friends dad got served about a vials worth of L unknowingly by his "friends" and he tripped for about 72 hours. Let me also say that, he had never before done anything more than smoke weed a few times and been drunk a time or two. he was like a junior in highschool.


----------



## DjMesh2012 (Mar 11, 2008)

i dont care what anyone says LSD is not an addictive drug the chemical itself is not addictive in any way and that is a proven fact me and lysergicbuds420 have had many of trips of some of the best acid out there coming straight from the family cause one of my really good friends is part of the family LSD is not a drug to binge on and im sorry to hear about ur friend chocolate but he was also smoking crystal and that is what made him all fucked up in the head and that is where the addiction came from meth is the most discusting drug on this earth and trust me i live in the meth capital of the world i see tweakers each and everyday but over the past few years me and lysergicbuds420 have changed many of tweakers into trippers LSD is an amazing chemical that i too agree that everyone should have some kind of psychedelic experience before they pass on to the after life and the only reason LSD is illegal is because the government is afraid that u will open doors to stuff that they dont want u to know LSD does no harm to ur body i will admitt after long use of the chemical u will have mentally changed a little but i think for the better LSD has made me realize many things that i would have never realized with just reality so chocolate i suggest that u do some research on LSD before u start throwing bullshit in this thread go to erowid.org and u can read tons of research on LSD and u will find that everything that me and lysergicbuds has said is completely true and maybe someday u will open ur eyes to whats really real and start to realize that the real world isnt so real we as human beings are nothing but an evolved form of bacteria on this earth if u fly over LA u will see how nasty it looks and smells and is over populated and i say that is cancer and its growin even more day by day and eventually this whole world will look like that one day we as human being will have destroyed our home now if more people opened their eyes to LSD we could begin to fix this problem and live in happiness i am a dj and a raver when i play a show or even go to a show the atmosphere is always great people are all friendly there arent fights that break out like if u were to go to some party where everyone is drinking and shit everyone realizes that we are all family and we must love one another but seriously bro do ur research before u throw ur words out and u may learn something and lysergicbuds lets keep up the good work and keep spreading the word to the world and i cant wait until schwagstock on 420 its gonna be beautiful and i will be tripping all weekend brotha and im sure u'll be right there beside me enjoying ur trip too take it easy bro LATE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aattocchi (Mar 11, 2008)

chocolate said:


> i was raised with marijuana, not your silly pills. nice try though. and i pretty much throw all religion and psychology out the window, so your wrong on that too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Read the first quote, then read your second one, WTF!

You say you threw religon and psychology out the window. Then, why are you defining Psychological addictions(psychology)? You seem a bit confused, or maybe you just enjoy contradicting yourself
Burn in hell, lol!


----------



## aattocchi (Mar 11, 2008)

DjMesh2012 said:


> i dont care what anyone says LSD is not an addictive drug the chemical itself is not addictive in any way and that is a proven fact me and lysergicbuds420 have had many of trips of some of the best acid out there coming straight from the family cause one of my really good friends is part of the family LSD is not a drug to binge on and im sorry to hear about ur friend chocolate but he was also smoking crystal and that is what made him all fucked up in the head and that is where the addiction came from meth is the most discusting drug on this earth and trust me i live in the meth capital of the world i see tweakers each and everyday but over the past few years me and lysergicbuds420 have changed many of tweakers into trippers LSD is an amazing chemical that i too agree that everyone should have some kind of psychedelic experience before they pass on to the after life and the only reason LSD is illegal is because the government is afraid that u will open doors to stuff that they dont want u to know LSD does no harm to ur body i will admitt after long use of the chemical u will have mentally changed a little but i think for the better LSD has made me realize many things that i would have never realized with just reality so chocolate i suggest that u do some research on LSD before u start throwing bullshit in this thread go to erowid.org and u can read tons of research on LSD and u will find that everything that me and lysergicbuds has said is completely true and maybe someday u will open ur eyes to whats really real and start to realize that the real world isnt so real we as human beings are nothing but an evolved form of bacteria on this earth if u fly over LA u will see how nasty it looks and smells and is over populated and i say that is cancer and its growin even more day by day and eventually this whole world will look like that one day we as human being will have destroyed our home now if more people opened their eyes to LSD we could begin to fix this problem and live in happiness i am a dj and a raver when i play a show or even go to a show the atmosphere is always great people are all friendly there arent fights that break out like if u were to go to some party where everyone is drinking and shit everyone realizes that we are all family and we must love one another but seriously bro do ur research before u throw ur words out and u may learn something and lysergicbuds lets keep up the good work and keep spreading the word to the world and i cant wait until schwagstock on 420 its gonna be beautiful and i will be tripping all weekend brotha and im sure u'll be right there beside me enjoying ur trip too take it easy bro LATE!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Sounds like some of us still live in the same reality!


----------



## LysergicBuds420 (Mar 11, 2008)

Amen brothers and sisters! i think that dude (chocolate) just enjoys a losing debate.. kinda like back in high school when theres always that one nerdy ass kid who thinks he's smarter than anyone but is always against the real anwser to the debate just because he enjoys the arguement cause he has no friends... weird people i tell ya.. everyone who is a believer in acid and its use dont just sit around and keep it to yourself. spread KNOWLEDGE, and spread the LOVE, we all can CHANGE this world rememeber, it CAN and WILL happen. as Incubus says "Don't let the world bring you down, not everyone here is that fucked up and cold, remember why you came and why your alive" everyone go out and buy their albums and listen to them on acid or even just stoned for that matter. its fucking amazing. Good post DJMesh! keep the word flowin my brother.


----------



## Openingkool (Mar 11, 2008)

Finally a knowledgeable person! woohoooo


----------



## Random Haze (Mar 12, 2008)

throughout my high school life i tripped a lot(i am a junior in college now) and i have to say acid is the wonder drug... unlike mushies one is more clear headed and there is not as much as a mind fuck... while i was in high school i was tripping once a month for about two years... mostly acid with some mushies and some rolls thrown in here and there...Now i may trip once maybe twice a year at a pretty low dose(1-3 hits), but the experiences and the new consciousness that i gained, made high school that much more memorable. nights in boring suburbia turned into much more with friends and significant others engaging on journies that are with us forever. 

The longest that i have tripped for was a 3 day "binge" it began with 3 hits(2 blotter, 1 gel cap) we got strip of Albert Hoffman aniverseray blotter at the music festival Langerado along with other mind molecules . about 4 hrs later i injested 100mg(microgz? i 4 get the dosage of MDMA.... dont do it anymore) of MOlly(pure MDMA) once the molly started to wear off another 5-6 hrs later i injested 2 more blotter hits and 2 more gel caps along with 30mg of molly(snorted). I believe i was up for a total of 86 hours before railing a 30mg oxycodone and 50mg of benadryl and crashing for 20 hrs. Throughout the entire expierience N02 was also injested occasionaly(8g chargers of pure N02) 

I was young... stupid... and had way too much access to different substances. HOwever i have had life changing experiences from those 3 days of ecstasy and bliss. The feeling of being one with everything overwhelmed my body and mind for most of the trip(very spiritual) Also most of our voyage was spent on the golfcourse behind my house, besides when it was necessary to do the things we needed to do to survive.

I would not recommend my experience to anyone but experienced psycho naughts. Hippy/Candy Flipping takes a toll on the body and mind. To prepare for that experience i was eating healthy and taking a lot of vitaming.. C, b, B12 etc and replenished my body after the experience. It took a full 48 hours before i felt "normal" again. However i dont think i have been normal since my fist truly psychedelic expiereince. THat was with mushrooms and i went to hell and back... but thats a complete different story and the wonder of psychedelics.


----------



## Openingkool (Mar 12, 2008)

Weed, shrooms, acid, and molly are the best in my book
Acid and shrooms mostly though =)


----------



## jackonthebox (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm trying to get a bag of molly for bonnaroo. I've never had it.


----------



## LysergicBuds420 (Mar 12, 2008)

My favorites from most to least out of psychedelic drugs (cause thats all i do). ACID, then NUGGET, molly or good rolls, shrooms. The last two i eat the least often.. rollin is nice but its hard to find good potent rolls and rollin doesnt get visual (except for a few rolls i have had) so why roll when you can feel even better on acid and have a mind blowing trip along side it??? I asked myself the same question and never went back


----------



## jackonthebox (Mar 12, 2008)

LysergicBuds420 said:


> My favorites from most to least out of psychedelic drugs (cause thats all i do). ACID, then NUGGET, molly or good rolls, shrooms. The last two i eat the least often.. rollin is nice but its hard to find good potent rolls and rollin doesnt get visual (except for a few rolls i have had) so why roll when you can feel even better on acid and have a mind blowing trip along side it??? I asked myself the same question and never went back


Rolls are harder to find that acid for you?


----------



## smoke two joints (Mar 12, 2008)

trip dream

sometimes after ive been blitzed out of my mind and ive been on RIU reading about shrooms and lsd and other peoples trips i sometimes have dreams about tripping, weird huh 

anybody else have this?


----------



## bluntedinwarren (Mar 12, 2008)

Is there really any LSD out there anymore?.....been years since i even heard of any being around and im in a loop where if there was some i would have known....but then again im in michigan and stay here pretty much.....maybe its out there somewhere.......


----------



## jackonthebox (Mar 12, 2008)

bluntedinwarren said:


> Is there really any LSD out there anymore?.....been years since i even heard of any being around and im in a loop where if there was some i would have known....but then again im in michigan and stay here pretty much.....maybe its out there somewhere.......


I found some real good L in december.


----------



## gabriel420 (Mar 12, 2008)

It's around, you just have to know the right people... and have cash to back it up.


----------



## Random Haze (Mar 12, 2008)

MUSIC FESTIVALS... jsut ask the right people, and dont get roped!!!
Every year down here it begins in Feb with Marley Fest, then 1st week in march is Langerado, and then at the end of March is Ultra. (Although over the past 5 year the avg price a hit for me has risen from $5-$7 to an avg of $10-15 a hit... i guess it doubled)

Its funny because MArley Fest Everyone smokes Bud, Langerado is a lot of tripping, and Ultra is for Rolls/MOlly.

Its funny how it works because i pick up my Molly for Ultra from Langerado. Also the only time that i got/get real opium(or at least potent) was at a music festival. Every time before and after this event the "opium" that goes around i feel is just some type of resin that smells like inscense/flowers. When you take a hit of opium... you know you take a hit of it.... that other shit that goes around yearly i think the only effects are placebo.


----------



## DjMesh2012 (Mar 13, 2008)

i am able to get lsd anytime i want i can get sheets or vials at anytime im not sure if any of u guys are familiar with The Family but they are acid guru's they supply all of america with lsd but one of my good buddies is part of the family so i get some of the best shit always this next batch that my buddie is about to recieve has been dipped so many times that the paper is brittle and u can literaly take the blotter and break it in half most people will have to take 1/4 of a hit because it is micd so high i myself will probably take one when he first gets it because i have eaten hundreds and hundreds of hits so i do have a tollerancy but still one hit will blow my mind so i'm pretty sure none of u have ever had blotter that u can snap in half but im just lettin u guys know it is out there and it will never dissapear and it is about to be better than ever!!! Lucy will never die but if anyone in this thread will be goin to the 420 schwagstock next month they will be able to purchess this bomb ass shit so i hope to hear from someone out there and then they will know about the shit that me and lysergicbuds420 get non stop


----------



## closet.cult (Mar 13, 2008)

acid is not the kind of drug you should binge on. people have perma-fried before. The original lead singer of pink floyd - syd barret, for instant. your mind just stays way the hell out in space permanently.

but even if that doesn't happen, acid heads are the slowest people i know. mentally, they think and speak slowly. acid WILL fuck with you permanently if you're not careful with it. i've done plenty and i'm not opposed to people experimenting with the mind bending trips and that tight torso body high. i loved it. just dont trip for days at a time...just in case, you know.

each drug has its own rules.


----------



## LysergicBuds420 (Mar 13, 2008)

yes potent acid is easier for me to get than potent rolls (i guess i just know the right people), although there was some really potent molly around for a long time. the quality of acid that i eat (which is some of the most potent acid i believe to be out there, and it gets better every time) is much better and easier to come across than good quality rolls but still even when i can get good rolls, i choose to not do them alone because i'm a visual lover. so when i can get both, of course, i do what any other person in there right mind would do and eat both .. that sure does make for a good time! but DON'T GIVE UP PARTY PEOPLE! LUCY IS OUT THERE, TRUST ME!! and she's lookin for you as much as your lookin for her. Next time ya cant find her, make sure you hit up all the raves and festivals your mind can handle. she's usually always dancin around there somewhere. as my buddy djmesh says lucy will never die! sometimes you might find yourself in a drought, but dont give up and keep lookin and when you find it spread it everywhere you can.. "you just pick it up, it's like a virus" ... a damn love virus...


----------



## LysergicBuds420 (Mar 13, 2008)

I apologize i forgot to address something i felt needed to be addressed. closet.cult...



closet.cult said:


> acid is not the kind of drug you should binge on.
> 
> Thats correct
> 
> acid heads are the slowest people i know. mentally, they think and speak slowly.


That's incorrect, are you speaking to acid heads as myself or are you speaking about bingers and over-users?? i must know.. because your typical acid head actually thinks too fast for there brain to put into direct translation to speak and therefore may speak slower or in riddles or over around and through the subject, sometimes speaking in metaphor.. but this by no means makes "US" slow.


----------



## Take a Toke (Mar 13, 2008)

i took a 3 month "vacation" to austin tX and me and my roomate would dose pretty often cuz good acid was as easy to get as pot. Imdef not the same after most trips, after that i laid off it for a while then a couple weeks ago i decid to trip again i got some really dirty stuff/bad fry im almost 100% positiv it was strychnine (i took 1 1/2 hits and had a extremely intense trip for 48 hours which the whole time i felt poisoned and was having muscle spasms all over my body, even though the visuals were insane it was extremely unplesant.) That was my last time tripping acid i just dont have any desire to do it anymore(as a mater a fact istopped doing pretty much everything except rolls and smokin weed after tha trip) and most of the acid out there now is just poison its hard to come by "real" acid,ifyou even can, anymore. I couldnt honestly say the effects are good or bad 
(for myself) i think itjust depends how you percieve it. I definately believe that i think alot differently about things now which mostof it is i think is i n a better way. Also i still trip out all thetime without taking anything but i just tell myself its whatever but it some people just cant do it that easily and bothers them alot. Anyway sorry for making this so long i dont even know if it makes sense. I think all people who have tripped have there own views on it. However i think people need tobe responsible with it cuz i know a couple people who are permifried from takin to much and people who have been institutionalized from goin crazy off it, it can def be dangerous if ur being stupid with it(plus u never know what ur geting on that little piece of blotter) ive definately seen people take acid to a really sick extent. anyways i feel like i just wrote a damn essay so im gonna stop know


----------



## gabriel420 (Mar 13, 2008)

_im almost 100% positiv it was strychnine (i took 1 1/2 hits and had a extremely intense trip for 48 hours which the whole time i felt poisoned and was having muscle spasms all over my body, even though the visuals were insane it was extremely unplesant.)

_There's no way what you had was strychnine... it was probably some RC.


----------



## Take a Toke (Mar 13, 2008)

gabriel420 said:


> _im almost 100% positiv it was strychnine (i took 1 1/2 hits and had a extremely intense trip for 48 hours which the whole time i felt poisoned and was having muscle spasms all over my body, even though the visuals were insane it was extremely unplesant.)_
> 
> There's no way what you had was strychnine... it was probably some RC.


maybe it wasnt but when i researched a little on it everything fit the description perfectly. anyway it was some really nasty stuff one of my friend was throwing up bubbles off it and everyone just felt extremly poisoned. What is RC btw or what does it stand for, just curious?


----------



## aattocchi (Mar 13, 2008)

DjMesh2012 said:


> i am able to get lsd anytime i want i can get sheets or vials at anytime im not sure if any of u guys are familiar with The Family but they are acid guru's they supply all of america with lsd but one of my good buddies is part of the family so i get some of the best shit always this next batch that my buddie is about to recieve has been dipped so many times that the paper is brittle and u can literaly take the blotter and break it in half most people will have to take 1/4 of a hit because it is micd so high i myself will probably take one when he first gets it because i have eaten hundreds and hundreds of hits so i do have a tollerancy but still one hit will blow my mind so i'm pretty sure none of u have ever had blotter that u can snap in half but im just lettin u guys know it is out there and it will never dissapear and it is about to be better than ever!!! Lucy will never die but if anyone in this thread will be goin to the 420 schwagstock next month they will be able to purchess this bomb ass shit so i hope to hear from someone out there and then they will know about the shit that me and lysergicbuds420 get non stop


 I've been to plenty a gatherins even when I was 14 I rode my bike to Gainsville for one.


----------



## LysergicBuds420 (Mar 13, 2008)

RC= Research Chemical= Synthetic man made psychedelic that can cause intense trips or sometimes just an empathogen but more un clean and dirty feelings and effects. Ex.. Dob, doc, doi, dom(stp), 2c-b, 2c-i,2c-e, 2c-t2, 2c-t21,.. etc.. the list goes on and on, unfortunately i've done many.
Aattocchi are you sayin you have gone to shcwagstock?


----------



## gabriel420 (Mar 13, 2008)

"Dob"

That was the first one that came to mind whe he mentioned this. Only ever had clean acid myself though so I wouldn't know


----------



## LysergicBuds420 (Mar 13, 2008)

yeah none of those are acid.. just "wannabees or immitations". dob is one of the chemicals people pass off as acid


----------



## aattocchi (Mar 14, 2008)

Not Shwagstock, the rainbow gatherings! I've been to Livestock at least 5 times though, if you ever heard of that!


----------



## LysergicBuds420 (Mar 14, 2008)

rainbow gatherings, right on, i was suppose to go to one in arkansas last summer but unfortunately i didnt make it. you should make it out to schwagstock.. its on beautiful land. they always have good bands playin out there during the festivals


----------



## cream8 (Mar 14, 2008)

very very well put!



foxtrot said:


> this man seems to be the only educated man on this thread, i think atleast 90% of people who trip mistake movement of consciousness through your body for a medical condition which for most is always deemed a bad thing. like whoever wrote about their leg trembling when tripping.... god damn newbs.
> 
> plus whoever wrote the response about acid junkies being strange, learn to see reality in different lights and tunnels, those weird people may just be the future of human evolution.
> 
> ...


----------



## cream8 (Mar 14, 2008)

yeah that strychnine...its an urban legend. the only thing i know of that has ever been mixed with lsd was pcp and they usually came in the form of a green hit/tab/pill

you really have to be prepared and primed to take in all the information that the lsd has to offer. it amplifys feelings, perception, senses..of the many times of tripped this is what ive learned

the more you respect it the more it respects you.

the type of person you are will be shown to you. if you are a negative person who steals from people and uses people or in general has bad karma you could be in for a wild ride.

just go with it. dont hold back. just except. if you want something just ask and focus on that intention. youd be surprised what could happen



gabriel420 said:


> _im almost 100% positiv it was strychnine (i took 1 1/2 hits and had a extremely intense trip for 48 hours which the whole time i felt poisoned and was having muscle spasms all over my body, even though the visuals were insane it was extremely unplesant.)
> 
> _There's no way what you had was strychnine... it was probably some RC.


----------



## aattocchi (Mar 14, 2008)

strychnine is not a myth, in small amounts strychnine is a very effective preservative for blotter LSD. You can feel side effects from it if too much is used, but it's more stimulating then psychedelic and you get the creaking bones, muscle spasms, and sniffles. At higher doses it will cause asphyxia. It even used to be used as medecine a very long time ago, but then again they used all kinds of bad shit back then and still do today(not strychnine, to the best of my knowledge).


----------



## Bonnaroo (Mar 15, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> I trip 1X a year , and its for 4 days .. Every June at Bonnaroo.. One day Cid , Next day X 3rd day cid 4 day X .. with booze and budds 24/7 too Bonnaroo


ME TOO... Me too... 
So many good times. 
Acid and the art of such and such changed my life.


----------



## jackonthebox (Mar 15, 2008)

I got some bad, weak L at bonnaroo last year (the only year i've been). i was pissed.


----------



## cream8 (Mar 15, 2008)

aattocchi said:


> strychnine is not a myth, in small amounts strychnine is a very effective preservative for blotter LSD. You can feel side effects from it if too much is used, but it's more stimulating then psychedelic and you get the creaking bones, muscle spasms, and sniffles. At higher doses it will cause asphyxia. It even used to be used as medecine a very long time ago, but then again they used all kinds of bad shit back then and still do today(not strychnine, to the best of my knowledge).


its a possibility, but from all the research ive done iits a urban legend but who really knows right?


----------



## Zekedogg (Mar 15, 2008)

I just ripped one.....excuse me


----------



## aattocchi (Mar 15, 2008)

cream8 said:


> its a possibility, but from all the research ive done iits a urban legend but who really knows right?


Right!


----------



## gabriel420 (Mar 16, 2008)

Dude, I can like say like 100% that theres never been strychnine in blotter unless someone was trying to poison someone,
.


----------



## aattocchi (Mar 16, 2008)

gabriel420 said:


> Dude, I can like say like 100% that theres never been strychnine in blotter unless someone was trying to poison someone,
> .


 100% unless, how nice!


----------



## DjMesh2012 (Mar 17, 2008)

i am almost positive that gabriel420 got ahold of DOI which is a research chemical that so many people sell it off as acid because the dosage is so small that they put it on blotter it is very dirty and it makes u feel like ur tweakin and the reason for that is because it is a anfetamine but i have been sold it before when u put it on ur tounge did it have a super bitter taste almost like u had battery acid on ur tounge? if it did then that is exactly what u had bro


----------



## schmalls (Mar 31, 2008)

chocolate said:


> the point is ANYTHING can be psychologically addictive [even your precious un-addictive acid]. Psychological addiction is your mind telling you that you need/want something, which im pretty sure is my deal with weed.



couldn't agree more.


----------



## schmalls (Mar 31, 2008)

chocolate said:


> i was raised with marijuana, not your silly pills. nice try though. and i pretty much throw all religion and psychology out the window, so your wrong on that too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lmfao aattocchi got owned.


----------



## Kustom (Mar 31, 2008)

It wasn't so much that I might possibly never come down, but the fact that the experience really had me thinking..... I used to know someone that had it in bulk like that but he moved! Now I am emptied out!!! I wish I could get some more!!


----------



## pako2007 (Mar 31, 2008)

Hoffman .............Best paper what i know!!!!!!!


----------



## Drewmusprime (Apr 2, 2008)

its been about 5 months since my cid adventures. for 4 months i was using lsd almost every weekend. before that i took 6 E pills in 2 days... was up for 3.5 days. that fucked my brain up bad i was super stupid after that. then about 1 month later i look lsd for the first time, and it fixed everything.

most i ever did at once was 8 hits, and was very potent. i started tripping in 10 mins while on the freeway to a rapture show. i wasnt driving so it was cool. i used to get flashbacks alot, and they were sooo cool. i used to be able to trip by smoking weed, but it dont work anymore.my mental state is fine now though, i really dont notice any negative after effects.ppl are always shocked when they find out i smoke mass amounts of weed and that ive taken alot of lsd and shrooms.


kudos to Cream8 he said it perfect.
if you are a person who is afraid of the dark then you will probably get super tripped out. if you love to learn and see whats in the "unknown" you will have a great time. although my first trip was a bad one only because i didnt show respect to the tools. i just figured it was overrated because it seems now schools just teach biased opinions.


----------



## pako2007 (Apr 4, 2008)

I wish find acid


----------



## pako2007 (Apr 4, 2008)

Albert Hofmann - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia My last trip was 2000 new year with 2 Hoffman paper nice night


----------



## StellaBlue (Apr 4, 2008)

I went on Ratdog tour last fall and met a girl the first show that gave me free doses for helping her sell. We toured for about 3 weeks ended up on the east coast with nothing to do then I convinced her we should freight hop west to go swimming and visit some of my friends. So we did and I think traveling through the countryside in the fall when all the colors a changing while sitting in an open box car with a head full of acid AHHH! words just cannot describe the beauty of it all. But to answer the thread I say all and all I dropped near 200 or so tabs in a month, taking about 15 or so at a time towards the end. That was my most intense binge hands down but I generally do alot more then I should on tour but its just one of my favorite settings, good music and good people.


----------



## cream8 (Apr 5, 2008)

StellaBlue said:


> I went on Ratdog tour last fall and met a girl the first show that gave me free doses for helping her sell. We toured for about 3 weeks ended up on the east coast with nothing to do then I convinced her we should freight hop west to go swimming and visit some of my friends. So we did and I think traveling through the countryside in the fall when all the colors a changing while sitting in an open box car with a head full of acid AHHH! words just cannot describe the beauty of it all. But to answer the thread I say all and all I dropped near 200 or so tabs in a month, taking about 15 or so at a time towards the end. That was my most intense binge hands down but I generally do alot more then I should on tour but its just one of my favorite settings, good music and good people.


damn dog..you got some balls frying around rail yards..ive spent ALOT of time in the yards and its no place to be caught up...


----------



## StellaBlue (Apr 6, 2008)

Quite an increase in awareness and definitely passes time. However i've found train yards to be confusing places with no scanner and a head full of syd. But we made it, never got stopped, and made catchin a train a whole lot sweeter.

Who hits crazy people anyways


----------

